# Ultramarines: The sons of Guilliman



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, this is kinda my first attempt at this kind of stuff, I names it because I'm not sure on a better name, give me advice how to make it better, as my English writing isn't as good as it could be, but I do try 

Anyway, here's the first paragraph of the first chapter

Its not quite finished but still:

As the tremendous sound of the Thunderhawk touched down onto the planet of Leritsvaan six, something on the planet was plotting. Never giving away their position, they were almost in hiding, planning a surprise attack, like some animal, waiting for its prey. The Ultramarines disembarked from the Thunderhawk and getting into formation, a complete chapter was called to the chapter after the Planetary Defence force was completely annihilated. Something that was massivly strong, that could call the fiercest of enemies in at an instant, something not of that world...


----------

